# Business Name



## panther

Howdy Everyone!

For the last several weeks, I've been trying to come up with a unique, fun and catchy name for my soap business.  I love the below names but I obviously can't use them as they are already taken.  I was hoping some of you might help me in coming up with a great name.  

Bare Bodycare
Bare Bodyworks
Dirty Deeds
You Smell Soaps
You Stink Soaps

Any help or ideas you can give would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## shunt2011

I make a Dirty Deeds Pumice Scrub.   You need somthing that speaks to you and what you want to project for your business.   I wasn't very original with mine but it works.


----------



## la-rene

You Smell and You Stink are already taken.  Bare Body Care/Works would be really close to Bare Body Soaps. In fact, Bare is used a lot....

https://www.yousmellsoap.com/

http://youstinksoap.bigcartel.com/

http://www.barebodysoaps.com/

Naming is hard! How is your soapmaking going?  What do you make?  Could you work that into it with something about you?  Unfortunately, most of the fun, one word names are all gone.  NAKED, CLEAN, LUSH, etc... it leaves us with a  conundrum trying to figure one out. But, I will say, I don't think that the One Word Name is totally in Vogue any more, so that's good.


----------



## ShayShay

Yes, coming up with a name is very hard and I would advise not to rush it if you aren't close to selling yet. It's like putting the cart before the horse. My guess from the fact that you just joined SMF, that you are still new at making soap, but of course I could be wrong. Before I even made my first batch of soap, I was thinking about names - I made a list of all of the names I liked and then googled them and every one was either taken or there was something too similar too it in the body care realm. So, I decided to wait on that part and just focus on learning to make soap. Something would come to me eventually and since I was a long way from doing any selling, it wasn't a priority. I needed to learn how to make the soap first. But any time I did get an idea, I jotted it down in my iphone to think about later. Then one night several months later and many batches of soap under my belt - I was out to dinner with my husband and he showed me a picture he took of our sleeping dog. And I responded as I often had at that scene - "There is nothing more precious than a sleeping dog" and a light bulb went on - and I came up with our name. It's personal and original and there is nothing similar too it out there.  I have been making soap for almost a year now and feel that I am still far off from selling, but I have created a logo and worked on packaging (and bought the domain name too!). I have given soap to family and friends and they all think the name and logo are great and a great representation of me. I am glad I stopped focusing so hard on the name right off the bat, because I would have settled on a more generic, less personal name and regretted it. So, my advice is to take your time with it – it will come to you.


----------



## savonierre

Take your time to find the perfect name for you and when you think of a name check it right away, if it is not taken grab it..


----------



## kazmi

I'm struggling with the same issue.  Not ready to sell yet but I'm always thinking about it.


----------



## LanaBanana

I had some fun with this one...Disclaimer: I'm not sure if this name or theme is taken or if it's your style.

How about "The Bar" Soaps. A play on words like a bar of soap and a bar/pub. 

On the rocks- salt bar
With a twist- something with citrus
Te'clean'ya sunrise- pretty layered soap (tequila sunrise)
12 oz beer bar-giant 12 oz bar of beer soap
Girl's night out- something feminine smelling
Bar hopper- sample pack of soap ends/small bars
Bar tender- a mild bar for tender skin
Mojito- lime and mint

The possibilities are endless!

You could set up at craft shows etc. like a bar with bar stools.




Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saswede

Are you a copywriter, LanaBanana?  If not you should be!!  An ad agency would be lucky to harness all that creativity!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## evilnurse

I was also very impressed!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## LanaBanana

Ha ha, thanks for the compliment. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## panther

Thank you all for the feedback!  I really appreciate it and will take it all into consideration.  

WOW LanaBanana!  I wish I had the creativity you have.  That's a fabulous idea!


----------



## onugs

Try using an African name that means what you want to say or spell your name phonetically a different way I.e. spotmybiz. I went with BasicSkinCo.
There are websites that will take a word you like and add to it to make it unique. Just take your time. How about the name of your town and add soap works.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Lindy

I chose my name based on where I live which is on the Malaspina Strait on the west coast of Canada so I became Malaspina Soap Factory.  I incorporate the company which gives me 'some' protection but to completely protect it you need to trademark the name.  I started out being Sunshine something or other but ended up changing it.  It didn't take me long to decide to make the change either.

Once you've chosen your name you should hire someone to create your logo because that is the face, so to speak, of your company.  I don't regret hiring and I only paid $150 for it.


----------



## la-rene

_


LanaBanana said:



			I had some fun with this one...Disclaimer: I'm not sure if this name or theme is taken or if it's your style.

How about "The Bar" Soaps. A play on words like a bar of soap and a bar/pub."
		
Click to expand...

_


LanaBanana said:


> The Soap Bar is used several times in several different ways... :sad:


----------



## onugs

Here, try this site...
http://www.naming.net/


----------



## cerelife

I've gotta admit that I was really lucky in the fact that my company name popped into my head like an epiphany a few years ago AND I already had the perfect logo! It's unique, expresses my personal style perfectly, and is exactly what I want to project to my (future) customers. I bought the domain name and created accounts on FaceBook and Etsy in my company name with an eye toward the future. All the stuff I give away to my guinea pigs has my name and logo on it and I've gotten a lot of really positive feedback 
But as another poster mentioned, the name isn't really what's important. 
It took me 3 years of tweaking recipes to create my perfect 'signature' soap, and I'm just now getting the hang of making it "pretty", LOL! Before I got the recipe just right, I figured "Who cares if it looks/smells nice? If using my soap doesn't create an addiction, then I'm not doing it right!" 
I've bought stuff like that before, and they didn't get my business again. I didn't want to be THAT soapmaker, ya know?
The future MAY just be here...I have a meeting with an accounting firm next week! My concern is mainly that I have a FT job that I adore and have no intention of leaving (but I'm lucky in that I only work three 12-hour shifts/week...so plenty of time to soap), and I want better minds than mine to determine if it will it be worth it financially to create my little business with my husband as my partner. For example: What exactly can we write off on a Schedule C, and will it help us out with the ridiculous amount of tax we pay now? How much do we have to earn from this business to avoid the IRS declaring us "hobbyists" and denying our deductions in future years? 
Honestly, all I really want is to break even...if I could just earn enough (or get enough tax breaks) to cover my insurance/supplies, etc., I'd be a happy girl! I'm gonna make soap even if I go broke doing it anyway, but a modest profit and/or tax write-offs to compensate would be very sweet!!
We'll see...fingers crossed that the accountants give me the go-ahead 
And Lindy, I'll be PM'ing you in the next few days as I have some questions about trademarking both my name and logo. I just want to do my homework a little more thoroughly so I don't bother you with stuff I can find for myself online. I hope you don't mind!


----------

